# Hoyt Alphamax 32 For Sale



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Alphamax 32, 28", 70-80lbs, Hoyt stabilizer & quiver, Spot Hogg sight with light, Limbsaver Rest, Winners Choice custom strings. Contact [email protected]


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alphamax*



superga said:


> Alphamax 32, 28", 70-80lbs, Hoyt stabilizer & quiver, Spot Hogg sight with light, Limbsaver Rest, Winners Choice custom strings. Contact [email protected]


AT rules state that you must give a price with every listing of an item for sale.


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

*Price on Alphamax*

R9500.00 not negotiable, transport excluded


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Going once, twice,


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Going thrice


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Gone


----------

